# Galway - Lower Salary vs. Cost of Living



## Bink (22 Aug 2008)

The wife and I are looking to move West (Galway) and keep being told to expect lower salaries then what we’re on in Dublin. (Recently some one we know had to take a €20k drop when moving west!)
We’ve been told that the cost of living is (much) lower then Dublin so this will compensate for a lower pay check. And apparently the difference is 10% cheaper down west?

Now, we are in Galway at least 2-3 times every quarter to see family and I do not see any immediate cost savings – maybe a few cents off a pint or so?
Additionally I would think that the Utility bills would be the same or higher then Dublin – (e.g. ESB charges a rural clients €5 more in standing charges! Gas would be more expensive too as we wont be on mains)

We own our house in Dublin (~€1300pm – 3 bed semi) and have no kids so child care in not a cost for us at the moment.
I know insurance will be cheaper but this alone can’t make up the difference.

Has anyone move from Dublin to Galway or vice versa and can help us understand what to expect? I need to understand what I will be looking at when it comes to negotiating a salary.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ailbhe (22 Aug 2008)

Galway city is almost as expensive as Dublin though house prices are cheaper as are rental costs.
I live about 40 mins drive from Galway and the cost of living is much lower than Galway (where I used to live).
We were paying €1000 per month in rent (5 years ago) for a 3 bed semi. We now pay €700 per month for the same.
Creche in Galway was 750 for a toddler. It is €525 here.

Going out is cheaper, (entrance fees, drinks, restaraunts etc) but personally I think in order to notice a big difference between the West and Dublin you need to be at least 20/30 miles from Galway city.


----------



## z104 (24 Aug 2008)

If you were willing to locate to limerick the cost of living is much lower than Dublin but the wages are about the same in my experience.


----------



## xavier (25 Aug 2008)

A friend of mine relocated to Donegal in 2004. The main patter from the company he went to was around life being cheaper there than in Dublin. He had a full hours presentation from them on this very subject in one of the 4 interviews he had to complete.

Anyway the point of my post is this: electricity, gas, oil, petrol, cars, college fees, holidays etc etc are no cheaper for a Galway person than they are for a Dublin person. 

He turned the company down, and it was a big decision for him to make at the time, but six weeks later they came back and matched the "big Dublin" salary he was on. If he'd said yes he'd be down €10k at the outset.

It is a big decision to move to an area for one employer. What happens if it doesn't work out with that place, is there another employer nearby you could move to? These are the risks and risks must be rewarded.


----------



## benji2006 (25 Aug 2008)

xavier said:


> It is a big decision to move to an area for one employer. What happens if it doesn't work out with that place, is there another employer nearby you could move to? These are the risks and risks must be rewarded.


 

this is a very important point...some call Galway "the graveyard of ambition".....


----------



## fago76 (25 Aug 2008)

Moved to Galway about 6 years ago and took a salary hit of about 12% at the time - in the IT area.

Having said that the opportunities in the company I moved have been excellent, and I'm about on a par where I would have been in Dublin.

The other thing to consider is the size of the jobs market you're moving to. Everyone knows everybody within an industry so moving jobs requires consideration as the market is limited due to the size of the city.

Is the cost of living any cheaper? House prices are probably more inflated relative to wages. Rents are coming down however. As you said all the utilities, taxis, restaurants etc are almost on a par with Dublin.

On the plus side however if you buy and live in a easy commute location to your office or are willing to cycle then it's 15-20 mins to work each day.

PM me if you've specific questions.


----------



## Bink (25 Aug 2008)

Seems I was not far off the mark then! I reckon employers just use the fact that the job market is smaller then in Dublin. 
My commute in Dublin is pretty easy but the wife is stuck in traffic for 2 hours plus every day.
We both accept the fact that there will be some sacrifices to be made pay and possibly career opportunity wise but overall the pro's will out weigh the con's. 
Thanks so far for your comments - keep them coming if people have more information.


----------



## nai (27 Aug 2008)

is your wife's commute one of the major factors towards moving ? can she do anything to reduce this (ie does she need the car ? can she use alternatives ? what general direction is she travelling ?)

As others have said - the employment field can be limited outside of Dublin - especially if your are in more specialized fields.


----------



## Bink (28 Aug 2008)

Hi Nai - No it's not the commutte that is driving the desicion. My wife's from Galway and our reason to move is to improve our quality of life. Dublin has been great but we're at a stage where other things are becoming more important. 

We both are aware of difference in the job market. It's the fact that i keep being told by recruitment companies that Galway is cheaper then Dublin to live.


----------



## Bronte (29 Aug 2008)

Do not underestimate how much it rains in Galway when making your decision.  It is a great city though.


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Aug 2008)

As a former resident of Galway, I now find it to be more expensive than Dublin. I also think that the poor planning and overdevelopment of the city has reduced its attractiveness as a place to live. Its still only a small town, but now with suburban sprawl added on.


----------



## Teabag (29 Aug 2008)

Bronte said:


> Do not underestimate how much it rains in Galway when making your decision.  It is a great city though.



Nothing wrong with a bit of rain! I lived in Dublin for 7 years, back in Galway now. Born and bred in Galway so probably biased but I think Galway is mighty !! Dublin is good fun when you are < 30 but I wouldn't raise a family there (unless I was a Dub).
My commute is 15 mins. Slower pace of life and work here. It is probably true that Galway is the graveyard of ambition but nobody in Galway seems to care about that.


----------



## cork (2 Sep 2008)

> Galway is the graveyard of ambition


 
That said - Dublin does not really figure in the world of global economics.


----------



## Killter (7 Sep 2008)

Having grown in leixlip and moving to Galway 7.5 years ago I can tell you its an amazing place to live-wouldnt say that its much cheaper though. Rent is a bit cheaper though. Lots of places to choose from. Property is nearly on par with Dublin to buy. Not as many employment opps. though (my line of work envir. science/forestry). Although my cousin just landed a cool IT job.

I would never go back east to live-been offered great jobs there but couldnt take them. Ive travelled the world and and have to find a city that beats Galway. And as a previous poster mentioned-It rains here.....and I mean alot!!
Get a scooter/m'bike for the city traffic and its even better!
pm me if you want.


----------



## westabu (7 Sep 2008)

My wife & i moved west almost 12months ago, i had work she did not however we thought she'd find some and we took the chance. 10 months in she still had no work, very few interviews for jobs that she was way over qualified for and that offered 25k a year less than her previous job in dublin. The cost of living is pretty much similar, you'd get a slightly bigger house for your money thats about it. Wife is back in her old job now & i'm looking to go back to dub as well. 
still it was an itch that had to be scratched


----------

